
Puerto Rico’s Governor Says Island’s Debts Are ‘Not Payable’ - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/29/business/dealbook/puerto-ricos-governor-says-islands-debts-are-not-payable.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
angersock
_Hedge funds holding billions of dollars of the island’s bonds at steep
discounts are frustrated that the government has not seemed willing to reach a
deal to borrow more money from them._

And one wonders how these things come to pass. :(

